# 海外华人圈的特殊用语与词汇



## Youngfun

大家好，

我想跟大家讨论一下关于海外的华人讲汉语的时候，会用到一些和中国国内不一样的词，甚至中国国内的人听不懂的词。
我作为一位意大利出生的华侨，可以举一些例子。
我祖籍是浙江青田的（温州附近的县城），会讲温州话和青田话，因为有些特殊词只在说方言的时候才用，下面统称瓯语。
因为华侨到了意大利之后，为了适应新的环境，为了一些有只有在意大利才有的新事物，就创造了词汇，有时候用中文词表达，有时候直接引用意大利语的单词。
而有些东西中国和意大利现在都有，但是意大利大部分华侨都是80年代从温州附近的乡村移民过去的，有些东西是当时中国没有或者没见过的，所以就名称和中国国内不一样，
但是，高科技的东西，反而词汇跟中国国内基本上一致，因为跟国内的沟通越来越方便，因为操作系统用的是简体中文版的，基本上用的是中国大陆的词汇。
个别情况，有些事物的名称在中国国内有所改变，但是在意大利保留了古代名称。
然后，很多方面还受到意大利语的很重影响。
这些特殊词汇与用语，我给归纳为6种情况了，希望大家如果感兴趣的话，参考我的功劳！呵呵！


*1）和国内不一样的中文词语：*
（带*不仅出现在口语，也出现在书面语，尤其是当地的华文报纸，招聘广告等）
*公司*：超市的意思。
一 般商场，购物中心叫做大公司（意大利的大商场内一般都有比较大的超市，甚至超市占大部分面积）。国内的“超市”似乎是“超级市场”的简称，直接从 supermarket翻译过来。而意大利的华人大多是80年代移民过去的，而且大部分来自温州周边的乡下，那时侯好像中国还没有超市，就创造了一个比较 “土”的名称，其实就是引用了汉语已经存在的词：公司。至于怎么区分真正的公司和超市，只能看情况，哈哈。罗马唐人街还有一家食品店叫做什么什么超级市 场，开的比较晚，那时侯中国已经有超市了，但一般的人不把它称作超市，一般都称作食品店，或卖吃店。见下面2）的“卖吃店”。
*酒吧**：咖啡吧。
意 大利语中，咖啡吧可以叫作 caffè 但是现在这个叫法比较少见。因为咖啡吧除了咖啡也提供各酒，饮料，果汁，牛角面包，甜品，三明治，pizza，雪糕等，大部分都用英语的外来词 snack bar。一般异常用语只叫做*bar*，所以中国人把它翻译成“酒吧”。但是概念和中国的酒吧完全不同：这种“酒吧”是白天开的，一大早酒开门提供早餐，然后 全天开门，可以去喝一杯咖啡或别的饮料，吃点小吃，等等。虽然最近由于英语的影响，也有一些喝酒的酒吧叫作 bar，但是一般那些场所叫做 pub。有趣的是，罗马的唐人街内，开了一家叫做“温州bar” 的地方，里面提供中国式的面，米粉，混沌，饺子，包子等小吃。这酒充分体现出bar其实是小吃店的意思。
*药店**：药房。
好像在中国大陆“药房”这个词儿更普遍。意大利的华人一般都用药店，或者意大利语farmacia。见下面3）。
*餐馆**：餐厅。
在日常用语中，一般都用餐馆，很少用别的词，例如餐厅，饭馆，菜馆等等。在餐厅的店名里，就花样多了，有用餐馆，酒楼，饭店，酒家。注意，饭店是餐厅的意思，不是宾馆的意思。好像在中国酒家不是很普遍，但是在温州有一家餐厅叫做“温州酒家”，因此意大利也有不少餐厅使用酒家这个名称。
*跑堂**：餐厅的服务员。
好像中国古代某些地方也用这个词，不过我在中国用这个词，没一个人能听懂。
*工场**：大多数情况指衣服工场，或者稍微少见一点，皮鞋工场。
就是一个空间，里面摆很多裁缝机，很多中国工人在里面干活，一般都在工场里包吃包住。（非常辛苦的工作！）
*贸易**：一般指华人开的批发中国进口的服装，皮包类，首饰品等的商店。
在中文贸易是指买卖的行业，是比较抽象的词，而在意大利变成了具体的词，指的是有形的商店场所。
*黑鬼*：黑人。
不一定有歧视的意思。
*半黑*：不完全黑的人。
一般指阿拉伯人和北非人。有时候也泛指南美人，印度人，孟加拉人，中东人等所有皮肤比中国人深，比黑人浅的人。不一定有歧视的意思。
*警察局**：从来不用公安局。
*车证*：驾驶证。
当时80年代，中国人很少人有汽车，还有多少人有驾驶证？到了意大利之后，就起了比较土的名称，车证。驾驶证叫做车证，而车证叫做*libretto*（意大利语）。。。囧～太容易误解了，头疼。。。或者驾驶证直接用意大利语表达：*patente*。
*居留**：居留许可证。
说居留两个字就得了。不像美国那样叫作绿卡，因为在意大利绿卡是完全不一样的概念。（见下）
*绿卡**：税务编号。
和美国的绿卡完全两回事。意大利语*codice fiscale*. 每个在意大利出生的人，在意大利居住的人都有自己的一个税务编号，每个人不一样，一说出税务编号就可以独一无二地鉴定一个人，包括同名的人。
是根据姓名，出生日期与地点，性别计算出来的。比如我的税务编号是ZHUFNC90R09H501N. 
因为税务编号是印在一张绿色的硬卡上的，所以华人把它叫做绿卡。
*沙拉菜*：带生菜的沙拉，生菜
意大利语和英语不同，有生菜的沙拉才可以叫做insalata（沙拉），把生菜本身也叫做*insalata*，受意大利语影响，华人把生菜叫做沙拉菜。
*减价**：打折。
意大利的打折都是以百分率表示，而且不写要付原价的多少，而是写建掉原价的多少，所以才叫做“减价”。
例如9折叫做“减价10％”（从原价减掉了10％的价格），8.5折叫做“减价15％”。
十千，百千：见下面5）。
*里*：里拉的简称。
如：一千里（瓯语也叫做单千里），十千里。
一般milione以上（见下面5）数字），后面很少加“里”，“里拉”，除非在讨论别的货币。
*欧*：欧元的简称。
如：10欧，50欧，200欧。
*欧分**：欧元的分。
1欧分是欧元的百分之一。1欧元直接分成100欧分。和人民币不一样，不分角。
所以1角，2角，2角5分叫做10欧分，20欧分，25欧分（口语就说10分，20分，25分）。书面语也用这样的表达方式，包括当地的华文报纸，电信公司的翻译成中文的广告等。
不过很多人在口语里模仿人民币，也说1毛，两毛，两毛5（分）。
*红日*：节假日。
*笔*：有的人把U盘叫做笔。
受到意大利语影响，因为意大利语把U盘叫做USB笔。
*上网笔*：无线上网卡。
受到意大利文影响，因为意大利语把无线上网卡叫做无线上网U盘，而U盘有叫做笔。

以意大利人客户为主的*改造版中餐馆*里都有一些特殊的菜，和中国国内的菜不太一样，很显然不是正宗的中国菜。一般中文版的菜单里都是这么翻译的。以下举例子：
*前餐*：开胃菜。
因为意大利的中餐馆里，开胃菜不一定是冷的，也有一些热的菜也当作开胃菜，比如饺子，烧卖，春卷等。所以不能叫做冷盘。华人叫做前餐。
*春卷*：比中国的春卷大，里面加卷心菜和肉末。
以意大利人客户为主的改造版中餐馆里，这是很受欢迎的一道菜。
*虾片*：一种和暑片差不多的食品，油炸的淀粉，有虾的味道。
又一道改造版中餐馆的名菜。在iciba网站可以搜索到。
*烧卖*：和中国的烧卖不一样。里面的陷是肉，鱼，虾捣碎混合的，上面再放胡萝卜末和一颗豌豆。
*广东炒饭*：在欧洲，扬州炒饭叫做广东炒饭。。。囧
这种炒饭里有鸡蛋，豌豆，火腿丁。
*炸冰*：油炸冰激凌。
一块球状的冰激凌，周围一层蛋糕片和一层油炸淀粉包围。
又一道改造版中餐馆的名菜。分白的（奶油味）和黑的（巧克力味）。
*炸甜点*：油炸淀粉包围的nutella（意大利著名的巧克力酱）。
*炸牛奶*：油炸淀粉包围的牛奶或炼奶。
*中国蛋糕*：一块豆沙，上面放panna（意大利的淡奶油）和一颗樱桃脯。


----------



## Youngfun

*2）讲瓯语时才用的特殊词*：
（标**的表示只在口语用，没有标准写法，我只是标注大概读音）
*中国货行/卖吃店*：中国人开的食品店。
这些店卖中国进口的食品。普通话就叫食品店。
*藩人****/番人****/反人****/法人***：老外，洋人。
温州话读“法南”，青田话读“法能”。
我们自己也不知道怎么写。。。因为藩，番，反都是同音字。
有些人认为应该用藩，因为古文是周边国家的意思。
有些人认为是反人，意思就是和我们中国人不一样的人，全部相反的人。
也有人认为是法人（不是法律上的法人）因为温州人最早和洋人接触是跟法国人，所以就用法人简称法兰西人，直接用法字的发音（现代的瓯语法字发音不一样，因为通过普通话译音的）。
我个人认为有可能是番人，因为很多外来的东西都用番字，比如番茄，番木瓜，番红花，番薯。
*拉屁龟龟***：瓢虫，或者fiat 500
青田话读拉屁/tsʊ tsʊ/，不知道怎么写。。。
青田话本义就是瓢虫的意思。但是在意大利，就引申指老版本的fiat 500，一种很老的，很差的汽车，烂到不行。大家在谷歌图片搜索fiat 500 vecchia就能看见了。。。确实像瓢虫
*放汤面/快速面*：泡面，方便面。
其实我就是正常的叫做泡面或者方便面。。。但是我认识两个朋友，可能他们家以前在中国没见过泡面，就用这些奇怪的名字。
*零碎店*：日用品店，百货店。
里面什么东西有卖，包括日用品，化妆品，家用品，电器，礼品，文用品，等等，反正什么用的东西，除了吃的东西，都有卖。最近华人很喜欢开这种店。
或者华人也喜欢用意大利语casalinghi（见下面）。
*中国面包*：馒头。
瓯语中，包子叫作馒头，馒头叫作实心包。。。囧
在中餐馆里，馒头翻译成意大利语的时候，翻译成pane cinese，也就是中国面包。受意大利语的影响，华人也开始把馒头叫做中国面包。。。
补充：包子更奇怪，翻译成意大利语是panino cinese，中国三明治。
*中国过年*：春节。
受意大利文化的影响，过年是元旦的意思，中国过年才是春节的意思。
*中国岁*：虚岁。
因为老外都是用周岁，所以就把虚岁叫做中国岁。

*3）干脆用意大利语的常用词：*
（有时候华人的发音和标准意大利语发音不一样，以下标的都是华人最普遍的发音）：
*Ciao*  /'ʧa.o/：你好，再见。
你好和再见一样，都说ciao。华人就读成“敲”。
*Grazie* /gə'latsʰje, gə'latsʰe, kə'latsʰe/：谢谢。
*Pronto* /pə'lonto, pu'lonto, bə'lonto, bu'lonto/：喂（接电话时）。
*Comune* /ko'mune/：市政府，县政府，镇政府。
意大利很多民事手续都必须到市政府里办，比如身份证，结婚证，家庭户口籍等等。
*Farmacia* /faləma'ʧija, fa:ma'ʧija/：药房。
*Ferramenta* /fela'menta/：五金店。
*Casalinghi* /kaza'liŋgi, kasa'liŋgi/：家用品店，百货店。
意大利语的Casalinghi原本为家用品店的意思，事实上什么东西都卖，更像百货店，见上面“零碎点”。
*Pizza* /'pitsa/: 比萨
不像国内读做比萨或披萨，一般都用近似意大利语发音/'pitsa/，大概为“逼扎”。
*Panino* /pa'nino, ba'nino/：赛白味一样的那种三明治，用各种意大利的新鲜面包，中间夹东西。
*Tramezzino* /təlame'dzino, dəlame'dzino/：三角形的三明治。
*Prosciutto* /pʰəlo'ʃuto, pʰulo'ʃuto/：意大利风干火腿。分生的和熟的。
*Salame* /pʰəlo'ʃuto, pʰulo'ʃuto/：萨拉米香肠。
*Mortadella* /moləta'dela, mo:ta'dela, moləta'tela, mo:ta'tela/：意式肉肠。
*Salsiccia* /salə'siʧa, sa:'siʧa/：*Salciccia* /salə'ʧiʧa, sa:'ʧiʧa/：萨尔西恰香肠。
Salsiccia为意大利“普通话”，Salciccia为罗马方言。
*Mozzarella* /motsʰa'lela/：莫扎里拉干，马苏里拉，莫泽雷勒。
意大利干酪，主要用于pizza或者做三明治。那三种译音都比较乱七八糟，我们用的发音更接近意大利语的正确发音。
*Formaggio* /folə'maʤo, fo:'maʤo/：奶酪。
*Burro* /'bulo/：黄油。
*Marmellata* /maləme'lata, ma:me'lata/：果酱。
*Cornetto* /kolə'neto, ko:neto/, *Brioche* /bə'lioʃə, bu'lioʃə/：牛角面包
常见的意大利式早餐，在罗马叫Cornetto，米兰叫Brioche，华人自然的随当地的叫法。（我妈以前在米兰，意大利语是在米兰学的。可现在在罗马呆了20来年，还是习惯说Brioche...汗）
*Carciofi* /kalə'ʧofi, ka:'ʧofi/：菜蓟，洋蓟，英语的artichokes。
*Melone* /me'lone/：哈密瓜。
*Cozze* /'kotsʰe, 'kotsʰɿ/ ：蚌（黑色的那种）。
*Vongole* /'vongole, von'kole/：蛤蜊
*Scampi* /'sɿkampi/：挪威海蜇虾
*Rombo* /'lombo, 'lompo/：多包鱼
*Spigola* /sɿ'pigola/, *Branzino* /bəlan'dzino/：鲈鱼。
意大利北部叫做Branzino，中南部叫做Spigola。
（上面五个我到现在还不知道中文叫什么名字，刚刚搜索的）
*Tonno* /'tono/：金枪鱼。
特别是指罐头的金枪鱼。
*Salmone* /salə'mone, sa:mone/：三文鱼。
*Ostriche* /'osɿtəlike/：生蚝。
意大利的生蚝是真正的“生”蚝，是生吃了，拧点柠檬在上面。生蚝中文词有时候也用。
*Camion* /'kamjo/：卡车，货车。
*Taxi* /'tʰakəsi/：出租车。
*Bus* /'busɿ/, Autobus /'autobusɿ, auto'busɿ/：工交车。
巧的是，“巴士”瓯语的发音和意大利语的bus非常相似。
*Coca cola* /'kʰokʰa 'kʰola/, *Sprite* /sɿpʰə'laitʰə/, *Fanta* /'fanta/：分别可乐（包括百事可乐或其它意大利的山寨可乐），雪碧，芬达。
*Vino* /'vino/：葡萄酒。
*Acqua* /'akwa/：矿泉水。分不带气泡和带气泡的。
*Latte* /'late/：牛奶。和英语不一样，意大利语的latte是牛奶的意思。要说拿铁，必须说 *caffèlatte*。
*Patatine* /pata'tine, bata'tine/：炸薯条，或者包装的薯片。
讲瓯语的人，也有人把薯条叫做洋芋条，把薯片叫做洋芋片。（洋芋＝土豆）
*Scotch* /sɿ'cotʃi/：胶带。现在受瓯语的影响，“胶带纸”也很常用。
好像以前中国没有胶带，所以刚开始的华人移民就用意大利语词。
有一次在北京我买胶带，说了“胶带纸”，那个营业员居然听不懂。。。后来另外一个聪明点的营业员听懂了。
*Evidenziatore* /evidentsʰja'tole/：激光笔，英语的highlighter
一般意大利文比较好的华人才会这个词。
讲个故事吧。有一次我在北京买激光笔，不知道中文怎么说，我直接说：读书时那种画重点用的笔，有发光颜色的。。。老板娘很奇怪的看了我，后来才反应过来，给了我一支激光笔。后来我还问她叫什么名字，她就用奇怪的眼神告诉了我叫激光笔。那时，觉得很尴尬。。。
*Bianchetto* /bjaŋ'keto/：涂改液，涂改笔，涂改带
好像中国最近才出现。。。


----------



## Youngfun

*Vigile* /'viʤile, 微几嘞/：交通警察。
更准确的说，城市警察。主要管治交通和市政府的法规。
当时，来自乡村的中国人没见过多少汽车，哪里还见过交通警察呢？所以就引用了意大利文单词。
*Carabinieri* /'kʰalabinjeli/：宪兵。
属于军队的一个分支，作用和警察几乎一样。
*Finanza* /fi'nantsʰa, fi'nandza/：*Guardia di Finanza*的简称。财政警察。
主要管税务，版权，假货，仿冒名牌的，等等。
有的华文报纸翻译城税务警察。
*Euro* /'e.ulo/：欧元。
*Centesimi* /ʧen'tezimi, ʧen'tɛzimi/：欧分。见1）。
*Milione*, *Miliardi*：见下面5）。
*Scontrino* /sɿkontə'lino/: 小票。
*Fattura* /fa'tula/: 发票。
*Bolla* /'bola/: 运输单。
*IVA* /'iva/：增值税。
*Sconto* /sɿ'konto/: 打折。见上面“减价”。
*Natale* /na'tale/：圣诞节。
*Regalo* /le'galo/：礼物。
*Offerta* /o'feləta, ofe:ta, o'fɛləta, ofɛ:ta/ 优惠产品，优惠套餐。
*Promozione* /pʰəlomo'tsʰjone, pʰulomo'tsʰjone/ 限时的促销活动。
*Saldi* /'salədi, 'sa:di/ 换季打折。
每个城市市政府会规定哪个日期开始换季打折，哪个日期结束，并且在这些期间全市的商店，商场都打折。
*Patente* /pa'tente, pa'tɛnte/：驾驶证。
见上面“*车证*”。
*Libretto* /libə'leto/：车证。
意大利语*Libretto di circolazione*的简称。见上面1）的“*车证*”。
*Codice fiscale* /'kodiʧe fisɿ'kale, 'kɔdiʧe fisɿ'kale/ ：税务编号。
见上面1）的“*绿卡*”。
*Memory card* /ˌmemoli 'kalədə; ˌmemoli 'ka:də; ˌmɛmoli 'kalədə; ˌmɛmoli 'ka:də/：存储卡，记忆卡。
*Pennetta* /pe'neta/ U盘。
*Chiavetta* /kja'veta/ U盘，无线上网卡。
为了辨别，无线上网卡的全称是*Chiavetta Internet*.
*Diesel* /'diselə, 'dise:/：柴油。
*Gas* /'gasɿ/：天然燃气，包括厨房用的和汽车用的。
讲瓯语的人，会用比较土的发音，例如“嘎斯“。甚至叫做”卡气“，发音”卡次“。

另外，大部分的意大利的或国际的大名牌一般都用原文，不翻译成中文，如Mc Donald's, Carrefour, Prada, Lancome, Dior, Nike, Adidas, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Toyota, Volkswagen, Giorgio Armani等等。如果你说什么麦当劳，家乐福，丰田之类的，大部分意大利的华人会听不懂。
少数也用中文译名，比如奔驰，宝马，劳力士等。
而且拉丁字母一律用意大利语读音。所以CD不读英文的see dee，而读 /ˌtʃi 'di/。
反正所有意大利所有不能翻译成中文的事物，就直接说意大利语。
*
4）最奇妙的情况：意大利语和中文混合组成单词*
*Sacche袋*** /sa'kede/：塑料袋。
取意大利语*sacchetto*（塑料袋）前两个音节的读音 /sake/＋“袋”字的瓯语读音/de/
*Cioccola糖*** /tʃoko'lado/：巧克力（意大利语*cioccolato*）。
取意大利语cioccolato前三个音节的读音＋“糖”字的瓯语读音/do/。读音和意大利语的/tʃokkoˈlaːto/ 很相似。
*Gela糖*** /ʤe'lado, 结lado/：意大利手工新鲜冰激凌，工业包装冰激凌，雪糕都叫做gela糖（意大利语*gelato*）。
跟上面一样，取gelato的发音，最后的音节用糖/do/代替，发音和意大利语/'ʤe'lado/很相似。
*Memoria卡* /me'morja 卡, me'mɔrja 卡/：存储卡，记忆卡。

*5）数字
十千，百千*：一万，十万。
特别是以前意大利用里拉的时候，这些说法很流行。受意大利文的影响，因为意大利的数字和英文一样，是三个三个归纳的，超过1000就是10千（1 万），100千 （10万）。而且因为当时里拉是很小的货币，1000里拉当作一块钱用，也自然的10千当作10块，100千当作100块。
再往上，就是milione（百万，见下面milione），类似英文的million。再往上，就是10个milione（千万），100个milione（亿）。
1000个milione就变成1个miliardo（十亿，见下面miliardi），类似英文的billion。再多就是10个miliardi（百亿），100个miliardi（千亿），等等。。。
以前有里拉还能提到miliardi这种数字，现在有欧元就比较难了，除非你在讨论贝鲁斯科尼的财产。。。
*Milione* /mi'ljone/: 百万。
*Miliardi* /mi'ljalədi, mi'lja:di, mi'ljaləti, mi'lja:ti/：十亿。见上面“十千”。
*小数点*：根据欧洲的习惯，“,” 相当于中国的“.”，当作小数点；而“.” 相当于中国的”,“，用于分割大数字 。
例如：十二块五毛写成€ 12,50。一百万写成1.000.000
*日期*：华人在日常生活中用日/月/年格式。
例如：今天是26/08/2011。
但是，在比较正式的文章中，比如华文报纸，用中国的正常格式。

*6）地名*
*意大利地名*
*罗马，米兰，威尼斯，梵蒂冈*：一般用这些官方的中文译名。
*20大区*：一般用意大利文名称，不用中国的官方译名，除了西西里岛之外。
*佛罗伦萨*：一般口语中，用意大利语*Firenze*。
温州话念做/feilentsʰɿ/**，青田话念做/filjantsʰɿ/**，很类似中国的旧译名和台湾用的译音“翡冷翠”。这些都来自意大利语Firenze。
而佛罗伦萨来自英语Florence。
普拉多：现在越来越普遍，也有人用意大利语Prato，讲瓯语时有的人读做/balado/**。
*那不勒斯*：越来越普遍，但用的不是很多。一般都用*Napoli*和*那波里***。瓯语读做/nabuli/。
那波里来自意大利语Napoli，那不勒斯来自英语Naples。
博洛尼亚：很少用。一般用*Bologna*。瓯语，用博洛尼**，温州话读/buluɳi/，青田话读/puluɳi/ 
*都灵*：越来越普遍，但更多用*Torino*。
都灵来自英语Turin。
*热那亚*：从来没听说过！一般都用*Genova*。
其它城市基本上用意大利语名称，不用译名。
很多意大利华人自创的译名都来自意大利语，而很多中国官方译名来自英语。
我想问两个问题：
1. 既然在意大利，为什么要从英语翻译？意大利不是讲意大利语的吗？
2. 为什么中国的地理专家不尊重我们在意大利本土的华侨的叫法呢？
因为这样，我一个朋友回国了，别人跟他讲佛罗伦萨，他不知道别人在说什么地方，因为我们都叫做“飞冷次”或Firenze。
这样就导致意大利华人和国内人无法沟通。
但是，一般书面语都用中文的官方译名，例如华文报纸，华侨华人组织的联谊会（比如：佛罗伦萨华侨华人联谊会，坎佩尼亚华侨华人联谊会等等）……

国外城市
我不太了解别的国家的华人的习惯用语，但是据我所闻，国家名称都用中文的官方译名。另外，一般大城市也用中文官方译名，比如西班牙的*马德里*和*巴塞罗那*，葡萄牙的*里斯本*，法国的*巴黎*，英国的*伦敦*，德国的*柏林，汉堡，法兰克福，科隆*和*斯图加特*，希腊的*雅典*，俄罗斯的*莫斯科*，美国的*纽约*，巴西的*圣保罗*和*里约*。
但是：
*巴塞罗那* (西班牙*Barcelona*)：一般为了接近西班牙语的读音，念成 /pase'lona/
*塞萨洛尼基*（希腊*Θεσσαλονίκη*, *Thessaloniki*)：一般念成 /salo'nikʰe/

其它城市基本上都用当地语言表达，或者用华人个人居住国家的语言表达。


好了，我写了非常非常多了！
希望大家对我的见证提出意见，比如有没有单词你们觉得压根也听不懂，或者你们觉得比较奇怪，比较好笑？
你们怎么看待海外华人的“不一样”的中文？是不是就像英语分英国英语，美国英语，澳洲英语……，中文也该不该分中国中文，意大利中文，西班牙中文，等等……？

这里有没有别的国家的华人？你们居住的国家里，是不是华人也有一些特殊的用语呢？
比如我阿姨是荷兰的，她也把超市叫做公司，也把居留许可叫做居留！
或者，马来西亚和新加坡的中文也有很多特别的词汇，甚至语法！

谢谢！


----------



## SuperXW

我想这必须区分地区吧？不同地区的海外华人一定有不同的表达方式，以及专属词汇。
而且随着时间变动，语言和人群本身也会有所分化。比如老一代华侨移民所用的词汇，新一代学生移民可能逐渐弃用。
海外华侨中有些家庭是很早以前就移居海外的，流传下的词汇与现在的自然不同。
像马来西亚新加坡的华文，都可以算是汉语的一个分支了。台湾国语与大陆普通话本身就有区别。广东话的影响也很深远，即使现今的大陆也还在不时吸纳粤港用语。这些要总结起来会有很多。我想，其实你到海外看到的很多区别，都是现代汉语与旧汉语，大陆普通话与方言、港台语言的区别。
如果不理会汉语内部的差异，仅仅总结海外某地的专有表达方式，可能发现并不太多！ ：）


关于你提出的地名翻译的问题，我以为是这样的：
中国算是一个相当重视语言规范的国家。现在的政府部门对形形色色的地名进行翻译时，必须制定一套普遍适用的标准。我觉得在制定时他们的确不是把当地文化放在首位考虑的。首要的是"便于统一的规范"或"中文的正统性"，即有英语名的全部用英语逐个音节音译，这样也许在中英对照时比较方便吧。至于华侨的叫法，则比当地人叫法更加次要，华侨用名可能不用"译名常用字"，甚至只是另起一个俗名或简称，政府通常不予采纳……


----------



## Youngfun

SuperXW said:


> 我想这必须区分地区吧？不同地区的海外华人一定有不同的表达方式，以及专属词汇。



对，我本来就是想讨论世界各国的专属词汇。我还问了有没有别的国家的华侨来说一说他们国家有什么特别的词，可是没有人理我，哈哈！



SuperXW said:


> 而且随着时间变动，语言和人群本身也会有所分化。比如老一代华侨移民所用的词汇，新一代学生移民可能逐渐弃用。
> 海外华侨中有些家庭是很早以前就移居海外的，流传下的词汇与现在的自然不同。



在意大利，第二代的华人之间已经都讲意大利语了。。。
讲中文的时候，词汇基本上和父母一样，就是从他们那边学的。。。
也有很多第二代的华人不会说中文了，只会说意大利语，或者讲中文时，插进意大利语的比父母还更多。



SuperXW said:


> 像马来西亚新加坡的华文，都可以算是汉语的一个分支了。台湾国语与大陆普通话本身就有区别。广东话的影响也很深远，即使现今的大陆也还在不时吸纳粤港用语。这些要总结起来会有很多。我想，其实你到海外看到的很多区别，都是现代汉语与旧汉语，大陆普通话与方言、港台语言的区别。
> 如果不理会汉语内部的差异，仅仅总结海外某地的专有表达方式，可能发现并不太多！ ：）



因为我对这方面比较感兴趣，网上有很多资料讲述中国大陆和台湾，香港的词汇差别，或者新加坡式华语，等等，但是还没看过关于西方国家的华侨的特殊词汇。所以我列了一些例子，关于意大利华侨的中文特词。
而且虽然意大利大部分的人也讲方言（瓯语），但是很多词和国内温州人用的词又不一样，时意大利华人特有的词。
国内的温州人不把超市叫公司，也不把服务员叫跑堂。



SuperXW said:


> 关于你提出的地名翻译的问题，我以为是这样的：
> 中国算是一个相当重视语言规范的国家。现在的政府部门对形形色色的地名进行翻译时，必须制定一套普遍适用的标准。我觉得在制定时他们的确不是把当地文化放在首位考虑的。首要的是"便于统一的规范"或"中文的正统性"，即有英语名的全部用英语逐个音节音译，这样也许在中英对照时比较方便吧。至于华侨的叫法，则比当地人叫法更加次要，华侨用名可能不用"译名常用字"，甚至只是另起一个俗名或简称，政府通常不予采纳……



这里最大的问题就是规范吧。
比如我写文章，经常需要写一些不是很有名的外国城市，就网上搜索，发现有很多不同的译），比如中国大陆，港澳台都不一样。。。一般如果有简体和繁体的网页，我采用简体网页的译名，但很多时候简体网页中页有很多不一样的译名（尤其是维基百科网站），我就选用到最多的，或者随便选其中一个。我一般比较喜欢采取谷歌地图用的名字，但是谁能保证谷歌地图是standard的？

我不反对中国政府部门通过英语还是通过什么语创造译名，但是很多地名不需要创造。。。
如果已经有人更早起过名字，为什么要重新起名呢？
比如马来西亚首都吉隆坡已经被当地华人音译过了（虽然不是普通话），中国还是接受了，这个做法是对的。
而比如说美国的San Francisco不是已经被早期中国移民叫做“三番市”吗？你干吗非得改名叫“旧金山”？
或者意大利的Firenze，徐志摩很早就把它译作“翡冷翠”了，好像台湾人也这么叫它，为什么要改做“佛罗伦萨”？而且翡冷翠还更好听。。。
我觉得作为原则，因为毕竟我们是居住在当地，是我们华侨在当地辛辛苦苦的奋斗，是我们华侨先到当地起了名字，所以应该符合我们的称呼才对


----------



## YangMuye

我个人的用语习惯：
一般说“药店”。但作为名称的一部分，“药店”=“药房”。



> *餐馆**：餐厅。
> 在日常用语中，一般都用餐馆，很少用别的词，例如餐厅，饭馆，菜馆等等。在餐厅的店名里，就花样多了，有用餐馆，酒楼，饭店，酒家。注意，饭店是餐厅的意思，不是宾馆的意思。好像在中国酒家不是很普遍，但是在温州有一家餐厅叫做“温州酒家”，因此意大利也有不少餐厅使用酒家这个名称。


这段看得有点晕。我通常是说“餐馆”。
“餐厅”通常是指就餐的具体场所。比如家里的餐厅，学校的餐厅等等，宾馆的餐厅等等。




Youngfun said:


> 而比如说美国的San Francisco不是已经被早期中国移民叫做“三番市”吗？你干吗非得改名叫“旧金山”？
> 或者意大利的Firenze，徐志摩很早就把它译作“翡冷翠”了，好像台湾人也这么叫它，为什么要改做“佛罗伦萨”？而且翡冷翠还更好听。。。


这里的名字都是有历史渊源的，没有什么改不改的问题。你确定“三番”和“翡冷翠”更早？


----------



## Youngfun

YangMuye said:


> 我个人的用语习惯：
> 一般说“药店”。但作为名称的一部分，“药店”=“药房”。



你中国哪里得？不管是在北京还是温州，药房比药店要普遍得多。
在北京，口语和书面语都用药房。
温州人口语用药店，但是所有得药房得名称里都写药房的。



YangMuye said:


> 这段看得有点晕。我通常是说“餐馆”。
> “餐厅”通常是指就餐的具体场所。比如家里的餐厅，学校的餐厅等等，宾馆的餐厅等等。



是吗？
在北京最常用的称呼是餐厅。把餐馆 restaurant 也叫做餐厅。或者用饭馆，菜馆，甚至还听到有人用“吃饭的地儿”，但是很少用餐馆。
在温州有时候也用餐馆，但是一般把随便吃吃的地方叫做饭滩，把高档次的叫酒店。



YangMuye said:


> 这里的名字都是有历史渊源的，没有什么改不改的问题。你确定“三番”和“翡冷翠”更早？



不确定，但是更接近原文的读音。
据我了解，旧金山是在发现墨尔本“新金山”之后，才叫做旧金山。而“三番”孙中山就提过，似乎第一批移民到美国的华人就这么叫了。
而准确一点，我上网查了查后，发现我上面的帖子错了。
粤语的译名“佛罗伦斯”才是来自英语Florence
佛罗伦萨来自拉丁语Florentia，虽然不是很准，因为拉丁语的古典发音是 /flo'rentja/ 而教会发音是 /flo'rentsja/
但这是在罗马帝国时才这么称呼，后来罗马帝国灭了，Florentia也被其它民族完全灭了，后来中世纪查理皇帝在Florentia的基础上重新盖了一座城市，叫做Fiorenza，后来演变成Firenze。这是为什么在佛罗伦萨满满都是文化复兴的名胜古迹，而没有古罗马时代的遗址。
所以：
1. 除非中国人和古罗马帝国有过接触，就把城市叫做Florentia，沿用至今，但是这个我觉得不太可能。
更可能是中国现代的学家跟西方的学家交流，然后决定用拉丁文名字译音。
有可能徐志摩的“翡冷翠”更早。
2. 用拉丁语名字毫无意义，古罗马的Florentia和现在的佛罗伦萨不是一回事，不是同一座城市。
3. 造成交流障碍：


> 因为这样，我一个朋友回国了，别人跟他讲佛罗伦萨，他不知道别人在说什么地方，因为我们都叫做“飞冷次”或Firenze。


----------



## SuperXW

还是那句话，要"标准"啊。我们中国政府考虑"标准"一向是"自上而下"的，"传统可破，关键方便管理"的，定政策是"为了多数牺牲少数"的……说到"飞冷次 "这类地名，海外华侨能有几个？尊重华侨？"权威"们还等你们尊重他们呢！中国那么多人要学地理呢！既然他们定了"佛""罗""伦""萨"这种字都用作地名翻译，"飞""冷""次"这样的常见动词、形容词、代词就必须弃用，以免以后别人翻译人名地名时，以为什么字都可以拿来用。这样当然方便了统一管理，客观地讲，有其好处，但不尊重当地文化和传统是很明显的。（繁体字都能整盘换掉，你还纠结几个地名干啥…… -.-）
By the way, 旧金山这城市实在华人太多了，也有官方译名用"圣弗朗西斯科"，定了也没人用，地图后面还得加括号：旧金山……


----------



## MèngDié

可能是小时候学地理的时候这些通译名已经先入为主，"飞冷次"怎么看着都别扭，似乎太不符合Firenze这个文化古城的身份了吧。“翡冷翠”则是太有诗意了，放在《翡冷翠的一夜》里读起来还是琅琅上口的，作为纯地名就有点太不中立了吧。 要不然Venezia就得抗议了，怎么不给我译成"薇乃霞"之类的呢？

还有，Firenze 在法文里是Florence, 在西语里是Florencia，在葡文里是Florença, 好像不应该都是从英文转译过来的吧。




Youngfun said:


> *黑鬼*：黑人。
> 不一定有歧视的意思。



另外我想说如果把黑人叫为黑鬼的话，在我看来那是肯定有歧视的意思的，虽然我承认有时候中国人开玩笑的时候把白人叫作"洋鬼子"， 好像并没有太多歧视的意思。但是黑人在欧洲也好，在美国也好，都不是一个在政治上或经济上占优势的族裔， 海外华人同样是一个处于劣势的民族，所以如果我们以“鬼”这个明显带有歧意的词来称呼人家，至少是太不厚道了吧，好像是五十步笑百步。 海外华人在这个问题上还是很敏感的，举个例子来说，在北美，以oriental这个词来称呼亚洲人，是被认为是歧视的，不过听说在英国这个词没有歧视的意思。


----------



## Youngfun

不过在网上还有一种写法：非冷次。。。


----------



## Youngfun

但是似乎在意大利的华人中，黑鬼和黑人成了同义词，有时候为了指一般的黑人，不想骂人，也叫做黑鬼。甚至会有人说，我的那个黑鬼朋友。。。


----------



## Youngfun

> 还有，Firenze 在法文里是Florence, 在西语里是Florencia，在葡文里是Florença, 好像不应该都是从英文转译过来的吧。


  这些肯定是来自拉丁语


----------



## SuperXW

Youngfun said:


> 但是似乎在意大利的华人中，黑鬼和黑人成了同义词，有时候为了指一般的黑人，不想骂人，也叫做黑鬼。甚至会有人说，我的那个黑鬼朋友。。。


就如同在香港叫"鬼佬"也不一定是歧视，只是非正式的称呼而已……
其实这类称呼在每个语言中都有，其词源本身突显了本族与外族的不同，当初出现时，肯定有排外的感觉，但叫得太多，就会被普遍接受，不再有那么明显的种族主义。其实人们聊天时，给自己不熟悉的种族起一个外号是很正常的。


----------



## MèngDié

SuperXW said:


> 其实人们聊天时，给自己不熟悉的种族起一个外号是很正常的。


This may still be true in China, as the Chinese are used to living among a relatively homogeneous race for thousands of years. In countries that are built on immmigration or have received a large influx of immigrants over the last half century or so, such as the US, Canada, Australia and most western European countries, there is no longer such a thing as a race that you are not "familiar" with. I know that I will be deeply offended if someone referred to me as a "Chinaman", "Chink" or, to a lesser extent, an "Oriental", so I will apply the same courtesy and consideration to people of other races as well. I think we are out of the scope of this forum now though...


----------



## Youngfun

那么中文的“老外”，“洋人”有带歧视意思吗？


----------



## Youngfun

我还想出一个词语：“小南瓜”。 就是英语的aubergine 或 zucchini，在北京叫西葫芦。 因为意大利语南瓜叫做zucca，而西葫芦叫做zucchina，义为“小南瓜”。所以我们受意大利语的影响，也把它叫小南瓜。


----------



## Youngfun

EDIT:  我在网上搜索了以下，发现中国南方很多地方也把西葫芦叫做小南瓜。

*Moderator's Note:*
Just to remind all contributors that it's ok to continue with the general discussion of the topic but if you would like to focus on a particular interesting aspect or word, please feel free to start a new thread for it. The aim is trying to stop the thread turning into a multi-topic discussion 
XLJ


----------



## pcbomb

Youngfun said:


> 那么中文的“老外”，“洋人”有带歧视意思吗？



这个要看语境和口吻的，但这2个肯定不是褒义词，中性词是外国人。


----------



## hkenneth

其實不一定要海外，任何一個community，有形的無形的，甚至無地域的，都會產生自己的詞彙啊

比如ACG圈子裏面常用的：吐嘈，違和感，傲嬌。。。怕也不是每個說中文的都能理解吧


----------



## Youngfun

ACG 是什么意思？

似乎我这个帖子失败了，因为没有别的海外华人做贡献，说一说他所在国家的华人的一些特殊用语。
比如Mengdie是墨西哥的华人，还有别的国家的华人也经常看见，他们都没有说一说自己的。。。


----------



## SuperXW

这种时刻在变化着，在不同圈子里都不同的东西，很难仅仅以「地区」作归纳。


----------



## hkenneth

Youngfun said:


> ACG 是什么意思？
> 
> 似乎我这个帖子失败了，因为没有别的海外华人做贡献，说一说他所在国家的华人的一些特殊用语。
> 比如Mengdie是墨西哥的华人，还有别的国家的华人也经常看见，他们都没有说一说自己的。。。



ACG = Animation Cartoon Game


----------



## name my name

洋人是不好的词，但是老外还好。洋人是因为以前中国受到帝国主义的侵略，所以中国人对外国人很仇视，所以叫洋人。现在基本上都不这么叫了。


----------



## pcbomb

带有仇恨和鄙夷的话应该是叫洋鬼子，比如日本鬼子高丽棒子什么的，现在可能只在电影里面有


----------



## Lyfia

> *Evidenziatore* /evidentsʰja'tole/：激光笔，英语的highlighter
> 一般意大利文比较好的华人才会这个词。
> 讲个故事吧。有一次我在北京买激光笔，不知道中文怎么说，我直接说：读书时那种画重点用的笔，有发光颜色的。。。老板娘很奇怪的看了我，后来才反应过来，给了我一支激光笔。后来我还问她叫什么名字，她就用奇怪的眼神告诉了我叫激光笔。那时，觉得很尴尬。。。


那个，我没什么想contribute的也不想争论什么标准规范问题，但是这条是错的所以我觉得指出来比较好……
按照你的描述，你买的肯定不是激光笔，而是荧光笔（这很常用，所以激光笔绝对是错的> <）。一般情况下，如果没有实物，荧光笔可能有两个意思。第一种就是highlighter，笔头是粗的，上学经常用到。还有一种是细笔头，有点像ballpoint pen但是笔芯里的材料比较闪。不知道怎么说，就是好像会有闪光的小亮片的样子……一般小女生比较喜欢用……
但是如果不嫌麻烦，说清楚是“荧光记号笔”的话，大家都知道是highlighter了……
激光笔也是存在的，但是意思大大不同。这根本不能用来写字画画或者作记号。激光笔是你摁一下按钮，就会从“笔头”出来激光……一般可能会拿来指着幻灯片（powerpoint slides）用。


> *Bianchetto* /bjaŋ'keto/：涂改液，涂改笔，涂改带
> 好像中国最近才出现。。。


喂喂……我说……这都出来十多年了……
不过bianchetto到底是涂改液(correction fluid)还是涂改带(correction tape)啊……两个都是？


----------



## SuperXW

同意Lyfia。激光筆，還激光槍呢……中文只有laser才是「激光」。可見你那個老闆娘「文化比較不好」，哈哈！
一般說螢（熒）光筆就是highlighter吧，至於那種小女生的閃光筆，我也不知道叫啥……嚴格說熒光fluorescent和laser都是有物理定義的，不知那種閃光筆算不算。
By the way，塗改液在香港還是台灣會叫「修正液」。


----------



## Lyfia

我觉得那种细细的荧光笔似乎只是反射光线.. 好像有很多小颗粒的样子 (现在也还是很喜欢用XD)
（我来自杭州）身边人说修正液和涂改液的都有 可能各地甚至各个学校的习惯都不一样


----------



## Yin Yun

我觉得，海外华人所用的语汇和标准普通话，与内地方言和标准普通话的差异量没有太大不同……地域性、文化性差异会导致语汇的变动这很正常。
就比如您所说的这些表达词汇，有一些也是我的家乡习惯用语。我们从来不用“餐厅”和“公安局”，这些词汇对我们来说只是正式的书面用语。但是更偏北方一点的地域情况就会不同。
“餐馆”，“馆子”，“警察局”，“减价”，“打折”，这些都是平时经常用到的。
此外，因为当地的语汇收到了湖南、重庆的双重影响，再加上本地的一些地理生态环境，外地人闻所未闻的词是很多的。
（比如“带包”是骗人，“磕漆包”是膝盖等等……差异可以总结上百条吧，不一定比海外华人少的）
普通话只是一个用来交流的工具（正式场合书面用语等），而本地方言是习惯造成的，能达到最好的交流效果才是最终目的。
所以我认为“汉语西班牙话，汉语意大利话，汉语新加坡话”等都是非常合理的，和“上海话，粤语，闽南话，苏州话，温州话”的存在一样合理。不该觉得有什么异类。

另外改正带和改正液（涂改液、修正液）在我眼中似乎是不同的东西……改正液是小瓶装或细瓶装的白色液体，改正带是卷成一卷的粘合性的白色带状物（当然也有塑料外壳），压在纸上拖动就能粘到纸上，也是修正之用但显得更加整齐。。

关于翻译，中国大陆确实有很严格的地名、人名翻译用字规定，而且似乎不能任意搭配……比如关于Obama的翻译，还有过“为什么不是欧巴马而是奥巴马”的争论，最后还是用了“奥巴马”这样的标准翻译。我想这样规定是为了固定对外来语的认知。在日语里，片假名常表示外来语，比较好区分。而汉字没有两套书写系统，所以就统一了规定。这样当我们看到“奥，萨，佛，莱，瑞” 等字样时，马上就会联想到外来语，进而猜测是人名或者地名。（另外也可以看到，对欧美和对东南亚用语的翻译用字是不同的）
如果第一次看到“翡冷翠”，“飞冷次”，或者“梵婀玲”（violin）之类，如果读者不知道这个地名，可能会很困惑，甚至误以为是某种玉石，飞着很冷的班次，佛教铃铛的东西。。。。。这也是为了避免误解吧。（不过能翻成“菲勒茨”之类的更接近……）

关于外地人称呼，我觉得有必要区分成当面的、正式公开的称呼和日常称呼。比如我们常称四川人为“川巴子”，但是在当面介绍友人或有外地人在时不能这样用，因为外地人会认为是歧视。遇见误解好好解释就行了，记得下次不要被不了解文化的人听到了：）


----------



## Youngfun

Lyfia said:


> 喂喂……我说……这都出来十多年了……
> 不过bianchetto到底是涂改液(correction fluid)还是涂改带(correction tape)啊……两个都是？



对，但是华人都是80年代出国的，那时侯还没有。。。

这个现象类似英国英语和美国英语，西班牙西语和拉美西语，葡式葡语和巴西葡语，他们因隔离了好几个世纪，会给新创造的东西都友不同的名称，然后也会吸收当地语言的词。（希望这里没有懂汉语的意大利人，我把意大利说成中国的殖民地似的 ）
而意大利的华人跟祖国才隔离了30年，已经有很多词不同了。

回到话题，对，两种都是bianchetto。
bianchetto是意大利语bianco（白色的意思）的diminutive（演变词，etto相当于小），意大利人都把两种叫做”小白“，”白儿“
但是这是口语，正式名称是correttore（相当英语的corrector）
更精确一点，可以把液体的叫correttore (bianchetto) liquido (fluido), bianchetto a penna（笔式涂改液），bianchetto a pennello（油漆式涂改液）等等，儿涂改带一般叫做correttore roller（商业名）

另外我记得我表哥比我们移民的晚，99年移民的，他用青田话把他叫做“盖叠液”还是“改叠液”。。。不清楚应该用什么字写



> 我们从来不用“餐厅”和“公安局”，这些词汇对我们来说只是正式的书面用语。但是更偏北方一点的地域情况就会不同。
> “餐馆”，“馆子”，“警察局”，“减价”，“打折”，这些都是平时经常用到的。



是吗？
谢谢你的信息。
我一直一位全中国大陆都叫做“公安局”，因为到处都是这样写的，温州地区基本上日常口语都说“公安局”。
我只是最近在北京生活，很少听到“餐馆”这词 
而且我猜测你们用“减价”这个词，但是用法跟我们不同。
我们用的是西方人的“打折逻辑”：比如4折是60％减价，8折是20％减价，8.5折是15％减价，等等。



Yin Yun said:


> 所以我认为“汉语西班牙话，汉语意大利话，汉语新加坡话”等都是非常合理的，和“上海话，粤语，闽南话，苏州话，温州话”的存在一样合理。不该觉得有什么异类。



我同意你的观点。
但是不能把国外的“中国话”和国内的“方言”同等。
比如新加坡的华人大多数是福建人，可是他们的华语和福建人的华语一样吗？新加坡人的华语受英语，马来语等影响，还有其它地域性，历史性差别。
同样，意大利中国话跟温州话非常相似，但是特点是意大利的中国话受意大利语的影响很大，有些东西有不一样的名称，同样保留了一些旧词。
比如，国内的温州人大多数听不懂什么是“跑堂”，更不会听到“公司”联想到“超市”
另外，我们的中文报纸都用“酒吧（和中国的意思不同）“，”跑堂“之类的词。

而且有一次我两个朋友在聊天，一个意大利长大的，一个中国刚出国的，第一个听不懂服务员，第二个听不懂跑堂。

按你的逻辑，美国东岸的英语很像irish，澳大利亚的英语很像伦敦的cockney，拉丁美洲海边的西班牙语很像西班牙andalucia方言。山区的西班牙语很像马德里方言，巴西东北，里约的葡语很像葡萄牙南部的方言



Yin Yun said:


> 如果第一次看到“翡冷翠”，“飞冷次”，或者“梵婀玲”（violin）之类，如果读者不知道这个地名，可能会很困惑，甚至误以为是某种玉石，飞着很冷的班次，佛教铃铛的东西。。。。。这也是为了避免误解吧。（不过能翻成“菲勒茨”之类的更接近……）



没有更好和不好的译音。像你说的奥巴马，已经是约定俗成的，除非美国华人用另外方式称他。
”梵婀玲“真的没听过。。。
我也不喜欢写成”飞冷次“，但是这种发音已经是约定俗成的，但是因为没有规定怎么用汉字表达。。。
所以在某些forum有看见华人用“飞冷次”，“非冷次”表达，可能他们不知道标准叫法是佛罗伦萨。
wikipedia上，也说有“非冷次”这个别称。
但是也可以用别的字表达。我参考了意大利语译音表：
http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:意大利語譯音表
Firenze可以译音为“菲伦泽”，或者为了保留“非冷次”这个音，可以译作“菲冷兹”等



Yin Yun said:


> 关于外地人称呼，我觉得有必要区分成当面的、正式公开的称呼和日常称呼。比如我们常称四川人为“川巴子”，但是在当面介绍友人或有外地人在时不能这样用，因为外地人会认为是歧视。遇见误解好好解释就行了，记得下次不要被不了解文化的人听到了：）



那你觉得我们的”半黑“应该算歧视还是中性词？



另外，谢谢SuperXW和Lyfia，告诉了我highlighter的正确中文名！
不然我还一位它叫激光笔。。。。
那个老板娘的确文化不好。。。


----------

